
Cache deduplication and the SHA1 collision attack - StreamBright
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168774#c27
======
loeg
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13725093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13725093)
. (Yes, this one was first, but the other picked up votes and comments.)

